# my trout



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

here is me and my trout. pay no attention to my hair i got up at 4 that morning threw on a cap, and you know what its like being on the river... it gets windy haha


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 21, 2008)

The trout is turned the wrong way for a fish picture.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> The trout is turned the wrong way for a fish picture.



why is that???


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 21, 2008)

EVERYBODY knows you are supposed to turn the head to the right!
  GOODNESS!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> EVERYBODY knows you are supposed to turn the head to the right!
> GOODNESS!



i wasnt thinking about which way to hold it haha the game warden said hold it up so i can take a pic so i did.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jul 21, 2008)

nice fish.
i guess she showed yall that was her.lol.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

curtis lowe said:


> nice fish.
> i guess she showed yall that was her.lol.



lol thanks see im glad someone believes me


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm thinking you did there DD !....Very nice Speckel Trout you have there !!! Congrats girl on some fine eats!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

bubbabuck said:


> I'm thinking you did there DD !....Very nice Speckel Trout you have there !!! Congrats girl on some fine eats!!!!



it was very good eatin haha


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 21, 2008)

ok folks I went ahead and cleaned this thread up as well.

this is not the campfire forum, leave the garbage at the door.

nice trout DD!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok folks I went ahead and cleaned this thread up as well.
> 
> this is not the campfire forum, leave the garbage at the door.
> 
> nice trout DD!



thakns JT i think it is about time to catch another big one


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 21, 2008)

nice trout, what river is that?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 21, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> here ya go



That is a nice catch!  What did you catch it on?


----------



## merc123 (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't get burned that day did you?  Just look at the red/white lines on your legs and arms!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> nice trout, what river is that?



not sure what the name is but its bings landing in flagler county, fla caught it on mudd minnows got there real early and caught some.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Didn't get burned that day did you?  Just look at the red/white lines on your legs and arms!



yea i got burned didnt really move the whole time i was on the river. we was there from 4:30 am til 2:00 pm and my pappa was the one who wanted to leave hahaha


----------



## Hoss (Jul 21, 2008)

Fine fish.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 21, 2008)

Hoss said:


> Fine fish.  Congrats.
> 
> Hoss



thanks


----------



## rip18 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well done, Daisy!  Ain't everybody can say they've caught a nice gator trout like that one!


----------



## justin30513 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice fish...........no matter how you hold it!

Congratssss!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 21, 2008)

Well  it comes down to the fact that daisy is daisy
Nice fish what river were you on, what kind of bait
A fish like that you got to give more details GIRL


----------



## dutchman (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice gator! You don't see 'em that big every day.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 22, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Well  it comes down to the fact that daisy is daisy
> Nice fish what river were you on, what kind of bait
> A fish like that you got to give more details GIRL




i went to bings landing in flagler county, fla. i used mudd minnows for that gator.... its funny i was fishin with 2 poles and my pappa had one. i had one reel in my hand and the other propped up on the side of the boat, that pole bent so far over i layyed my other rod down grabbed that one and started reeling... i thought i had lost it cause it went around the motor but i worked it back around and got it in with a net....


----------



## GAX (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice trout!! I go all the time, and rarely catch them that size.


----------



## WSB (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on a nice trout!


----------



## HARLEY (Jul 25, 2008)

great fish


----------



## basstastic (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice trout! ! !


----------



## daisyduke (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks yall


----------



## nature boy08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great fish,  need more women in the outdoors.


----------



## daisyduke (Aug 15, 2008)

nature boy08 said:


> Great fish,  need more women in the outdoors.



hahaha i hear  ya . thanks!!!


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 17, 2008)

nature boy08 said:


> Great fish,  need more women in the outdoors.



Definitely!!!


----------



## Jranger (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice fish!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 19, 2008)

Hold it left or right still a good looking picture and I imagine a good eating trout


----------



## ratherbefishin (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice fish, I hope to catch some like that this fall on the Ga coast.


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 28, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> hahaha i hear  ya . thanks!!!



Great fish im 22 and never been able to catch one my little broth catches more than you can imagine but nothing like yours good job


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 17, 2008)

coreyhopper22 said:


> Great fish im 22 and never been able to catch one my little broth catches more than you can imagine but nothing like yours good job



age doesnt mean anything hahaha. its how ya fish. thanks


----------



## justin30513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah........that's a nice trout.
Haven't heard from you in a while girl?


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 17, 2008)

justin30513 said:


> Yeah........that's a nice trout.
> Haven't heard from you in a while girl?



im sorry ive been busy with a new guy


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 17, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> im sorry ive been busy with a new guy



New guy?

What about us?


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 17, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> New guy?
> 
> What about us?



all i do is get fussed at on here. so hmmm someone who likes me or a bunch of people who dont like me hahha


----------



## Swede (Sep 18, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> all i do is get fussed at on here. so hmmm someone who likes me or a bunch of people who dont like me hahha



We love ya DD. Come back and chat


----------



## BKA (Sep 18, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> all i do is get fussed at on here. so hmmm someone who likes me or a bunch of people who dont like me hahha



We miss you!  Please come back!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 18, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> all i do is get fussed at on here. so hmmm someone who likes me or a bunch of people who dont like me hahha



so, how do you know when a boy really like you for you...?


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 18, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> im sorry ive been busy with a new guy



 OMG


----------



## BKA (Sep 18, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> OMG



What??????


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 18, 2008)

that's a nice trout, congrats on a great catch!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 24, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> so, how do you know when a boy really like you for you...?



well i called it done with him. He is a troublemaker that i didnt need to be apart of. Dand what happened to all the good guys. Well i had josh but i messed that up.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 24, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> well i called it done with him. He is a troublemaker that i didnt need to be apart of. Dand what happened to all the good guys. Well i had josh but i messed that up.



what happened?


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> what happened?



he was a jerk and got into some trouble and that is nothing i want to be around. Oh well back to square one i guess


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 24, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> he was a jerk and got into some trouble and that is nothing i want to be around. Oh well back to square one i guess



You need to ignore "boys" and get back to fishing.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> You need to ignore "boys" and get back to fishing.



well how about get a boy to go fishing with me lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2008)

BKA is just dying to go..........


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> well how about get a boy to go fishing with me lol



I thought you had a new boyfriend


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> he was a jerk and got into some trouble and that is nothing i want to be around. Oh well back to square one i guess



..nevermind, just saw this  That sux...


----------



## BKA (Sep 24, 2008)

Sweet baby jesus


----------



## BKA (Sep 24, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BKA is just dying to go..........



pick me....pick me.....pick me......


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 24, 2008)

yall are so goofy hahaha


----------



## Resica (Sep 24, 2008)

BKA said:


> pick me....pick me.....pick me......


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 24, 2008)

Resica said:


>



hahaha


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2008)

BKA said:


> pick me....pick me.....pick me......




sweet baby jesus....


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 24, 2008)

DaisyD........ BKA may just be your perfect match.


----------

